# Circuito lógico con transistores 2n3904 y 2n3906



## SergioCastro (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola amigos, 
Los molesto porque tengo que solucionar un problemita de la manera más económica y sencilla posible. Tengo una señal TTL (5v) y necesito dirigirla hacia un puerto en caso de que un dispositivo se encuentre en nivel alto y hacia otro puerto si el mismo dispositivo se encuentra en nivel bajo. A mi se me ocurrió arma algo con el 3904 porque ya lo había probado en otras aplicaciones y me funciona, cuando el dispositivo está a nivel alto deja pasar la corriente desde C a E sin problemas. 
Pero tengo problemas a la hora de hacer la segunda parte, es decir, el camino al otro puerto cuando el dispositivo está en baja. 
Pensé que usando el 2N3906 que es PNP iba a funcionar pero no funciona. ¿Dónde está el error?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 26, 2012)

Amigo, bueno para empezar, tu circuito no posee ninguna resistencia limitadora, puedes destruir la union B-E, del transistor que se encuentre polarizado directamente.
Debes aclarar si la salida permanece en alta impedancia cuando no recibe señal? o bien toma un valor logico inverso?.
Que impedancia existe en las siguientes etapas?
Puede hacerse un arreglo con diodos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola.

Para que ocurra el gráfico de la izquierda el colector del 2N3906 debe estar a 5V.
Para que ocurra el gráfico de la derecha el emisor del 2N3904 debe estar a 5V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergioCastro (Jun 27, 2012)

En realidad quien recibe esa señal TTL es un CD4093. 
Yo necesito que de acuerdo al estado de una salida de un contador (CD4017) la señal que proviene de una de las compuertas NAND del CD4093 sea dirigida a una u otra de las compuertas restantes del CD4093.
¿Estoy siendo claro?¿hago un esquema mejor?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2012)

Amigo sube un esquema obviamente.


----------



## SergioCastro (Jun 28, 2012)

Lo que necesito solucionar es el recuadro rojo.
La idea es que cuando el dispositivo envía la señal TTL, si el detector de agua se encuentra activado, la señal TTL deberá llegar a las patas 1 y 2 del 2do CD4093. Si el detector de agua se encuentra desactivado la señal TTL deberá llegar a las patas 4 y 5 del 2do CD4093.
Necesito algo que aproveche el estado 1/0 del 1er CD4093 para hacer las veces de conmutador para la señal TTL.
Espero que esto les aclare un poquito más el panorama.



Perdón,
Hay un error en el recuadro rojo. Quien debe tener el pico de la flecha es la salida de la para 6 del CD4093 y quien debe ser el eje del conmutador es la entrada de la señal TTL. Está dibujado al revés.
Espero que se entienda.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 28, 2012)

Amigo, segun el grafico que expones existe un error, pues segun la posicion que tome el selector, dejara la otra salida en alta impedancia, debes procurar un estado definido para la misma o bien plantear desde la base lo que deseas hacer y puede que exista una mejor alternativa.


----------



## SergioCastro (Jun 29, 2012)

Este es el esquema completo. Obviamente el 4017 está alimentado por la misma fuente ya que forma parte del mismo circuito.

Lo que necesito lograr es lo siguiente: 

Cuando llega señal al clock del 4017, si el detector de agua se encuentra en el estado 1, la salida del 4017 debe legar a las patillas 1 y 2 del 2do 4093. 

Cuando llega señal al clock del 4017, si el detector de agua se encuentra en el estado 0, la salida del 4017 debe legar a las patillas 4 y 5 del 2do 4093.  

Deben existir miles de formas de lograr lo que necesito pero me gustaría encontrar la forma más económica y sencilla y si puede ser transistores y resistencias mejor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 29, 2012)

Amigo, bueno puede que tengas problemas con el sistema que deseas para canalizar datos.
Pues en cada conmutacion del 1er. CI4093 alteraras el valor de los contadores, sin que haya cambios en la salida del  CI4017.


----------

